# Internetseiten werden nicht komplett geladen



## schmitti81 (1. April 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich das Problem, dass Internetseiten nicht komplett geladen werden.
Ich bin bei Freenet, ehemals Tiscali, und habe DSL.
Der Router ist ein Speedport W502V.
Es ging bisher(seit Jahren) ohne Probleme.
Letzte Woche hatte ich ein Problem mit dem Internet, allerdings ging da gar nichts mehr, kein ping ... .
Ich hab dann eine neue Firmware auf den Router aufgespielt und es ging wieder ohne Probleme, bis gestern.
Seit gestern werden Internetseiten nur teilweise geladen, vielleicht auch mal ganz.
Auf jeden Fall dauert es sehr lange bis eine Seite komplett geladen ist oder er bricht auf einmal ab bzw. macht einfach nichts mehr.
Wenn ich eine ping auf, z.B. http://www.google.de, mache kann es sein, dass immer wieder Pakete verloren gehen, aber es kommen die Meisten an, also immer wieder erhalte ich eine "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung".
Ich habe schon einen Reset bei dem Router ausgeführt und hab es an mehreren Computern getestet.
Überall das gleiche Problem.
Eine Firewall habe ich nirgends installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Freenet, Router, ...?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Mfg
schmitti81


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Vielleicht mal beim Anbieter anrufen und fragen ob ne Stoerung vorlilegt.


----------



## schmitti81 (1. April 2009)

Ich hab bei Freenet auf der Homepage nachgesehen, da gibt es eine Seite mit aktuellen Störungen, und da lag/liegt keine vor.

Gruß & Danke
schmitti81

P.S.: Noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------

